# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Κλουβιά - Γενική φροντίδα >  Κατασκευη κλουβας 2 οροφους

## johnrider

Κατασκευη κλουβας 2 οροφους 1x40 απο γωνιες αλουμινιου.
Πρωτη μου σκεψη ειναι να βαλω κοντρα πλακε και να κολλησω πλαστικο πατωμα στην κοντρα μεσα εξω για να γινει αδιαβροχο, ισως και καποιο αυτοκολλητο απο την μεσα μερια με θεμα φυση.
Δευτερη σκεψη ποιο οικονομικη ειναι να βαλω πλαστικο πλεγμα και να την καλυψω με πλαστικο πατωμα
Η κλουβα θα ειναι κλειστου τυπου σε εξωτερικο χωρο.
Η προσοψεις θα ειναι αγοραστες.

----------


## mitsman

Αν μπορεσεις να την κανεις κλειστου τύπου σίγουρα θα είναι πολύ καλυτερα για τα καρδερινια!!!!!

----------


## johnrider

Ακουω γνωμες.

----------


## teo24

Για να μην βαζεις και ξυλο και οτιδηποτε αλλο δεν θα εκανες δουλεια μονο με καποιο γαλακτερο plexiglass η  χοντρο πλαστικο?

ο δρομος με χαλαει καπως.
Αυτο???

----------


## johnrider

H φωτο που εβαλα ηταν τυχαιες απλα το εβαλα ετσι για να παρουμε μια ιδεα. και εμενα θα μου αρεσε να βαλω γαλακτερο τζαμι η κατι παρομοιο αλλα νομιζω ειναι καπως τσιμπημενες η τιμες η κανω λαθος.  Η γωνιες ειναι 2χ2 εκ.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πάρα πολύ καλή κατασκευή κύριε Γιάννη μπράβο . Οι εικόνες πολύ όμορφες . 
Αν κατάλαβα καλά , μπροστά θα μπει μέρος έτοιμο από κλουβί και οι άλλες πλευρές θα είναι καλυμμένες . 
Άποψη μου , διαβάζοντας αυτό το άρθρο του κ.Δημήτρη "Η εκτροφή και αναπαραγωγή της καρδερίνας " που μιλάει στο συγκεκριμένο κομμάτι , 




> *Αν η κλουβα μας τοποθετειται σε τοιχο ,μπορούμε εξωτερικα της κλουβας να τοποθετησουμε χαρτονι στο οποιο εχουμε κολλησει εκτυπωμενες εικονες από την φυση ,με γνωστά σε τοπια στο περιβαλλον της καρδερινας στη φυση (πχ αμυγδαλιες ,πορτοκαλιες ,σκληθρα ,χωραφια με αγκαθια ) επενδυμενες με διαφανες αυτοκολλητο ,σαν αυτό που ντυναμε σαν μαθητες τα βιβλια μας*


είναι ότι είτε αν θέλετε βάζετε εικόνες όπως πολύ ωραία φαίνεται πως έχετε κάνει , απλά με λιγότερα έντονα χρώματα (για παράδειγμα τα πλαινά κομμάτια είναι πολύ έντονο το κίτρινο του άνθους νομίζω ) ή αν θέλατε θα μπορούσατε να βάλετε πάνω σε ξύλο  ψεύτικο γκαζόν χαλί (πλαστικό χλοοτάπητα) ,


που σε συνδιασμό με δύο τρία κλαδιά ψεύτικου κισσού πάνω θα είναι καταπληκτικό και άκρος φυσικό όπως το φαντάζομαι . 
Οι τιμές κυμαίνονται από 7Ε - 35Ε το τετραγωνικό μέτρο , ανάλογα το πόσο μήκος και σκληρότητα θα θέλετε στο χορτάρι. 
Μήπως θα μπορούσατε να μας πείτε την τιμή στις βέργες ; 
Καταπληκτική δουλειά για άλλη μια φορά , καλή συνέχεια !  :Anim 25:

----------


## tasos-mo

Γιάννη από την εμπειρία μου με κλειστές κλούβες-μποξακια.. θα σου πω ένα πράγμα αν ο χώρος σου δεν είναι αρκετά φωτεινός θα πρέπει να πάρεις τα μέτρα σου,γιατί θα εχεις πρόβλημα,αλλά και να είναι φωτεινός,το να βάλεις κάποιο τοπίου κτλ θα σου σκοτεινιάσει μέσα.. 
Προσωπικά πιστεύω το τοπίο δεν χρειάζεται.. πρόσεξε την κατεύθυνση του ήλιου και αν βάλεις κανένα γλαστρακι ή καμια πρασινάδα έστω και πλαστική είσαι οκ..καλή συνέχεια..πάντα φιλικά.

----------


## tasos-mo

> ή αν θέλατε θα μπορούσατε να βάλετε πάνω σε ξύλο  ψεύτικο γκαζόν χαλί (πλαστικό χλοοτάπητα)


Μάριε δεν θα το πρότεινα.. η κλειστές κλούβες είναι λίγο περίεργες ως προς τον καθαρισμό τους..το να βάλεις και ψεύτικο Χαλι γκαζόν στα πλαϊνά δυσκολεύει ακόμα πιο πολυ η κατάσταση.. θα γεμίζει σκόνες,τροφές,μπορεί και ψείρες κτλ.. καλύτερα λείες επιφάνειες για πιο εύκολο καθάρισμα..

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

Μπραβο φιλε, ωραια κατασκευη! 

κοιτα και για τιμες σε αδιαβροχο χρωμα νανοτεχνολογιας, για να βαψεις μεσα εξω το κοντραπλακε.

η πισω μερια θα ειναι σε τοιχο, η οπως ειναι στη φωτο, με πλατη στο μπαλκονι?

ριξε καμια ματια σε μαγαζι που φτιαχνει επιγραφες μπορει να εχει καμια παλια πλεξιγκλας και να την παρεις και τζαπα.

----------


## johnrider

Oπως ειναι στην φωτο με πλατη στο μπαλκονι. Ο λογος να μην τα βλεπουν  αρπακτικα και ο ηλιος ειδικα το καλοκαιρι εως τις 11 το πρωι περιπου βαραει.  Και να παιρνω και κανενα ματι.
20 ευρω κοστισε ο σκελετος 2χ2 γωνιες

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Βρέχετε;

----------


## johnrider

βρεχετε οταν εχει αερα ελαχιστα στην αλλη κλουβα που εχω 2 χρονια δεν ειχα προβλημα την εντυσα με μουσαμα.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Να κάνω μια ερώτηση , συγνώμη αν είναι off topic  :Icon Embarassed:  
οι καρδερίνες δεν αγχώνονται με τον μουσαμά ; 
Εννοώ έχω δει πως έχουν θέμα με το άγχος , δε τις αγχωνει αν δε μπορούν να δουν καθαρά τι τις πλησιάζει ; 
και πάλι συγνώμη αν είμαι off topic  :Ashamed0001:

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Α)Το καλύτερο είναι κοντραπλακέ που θα το βάψεις . Β) MDF Που επίσης θα βάψεις αλλά με προβλήματα εν καιρό ( Το συγκεκριμένο μπορώ να σου δώσω όσο θέλεις  επειδή το έχω σε αφθονία  ) .

----------


## johnrider

Μανωλη εαν ντυσω το MDF με πλαστικο πατωμα θα εχω προβλημα; γιατι πιστευω ετσι γλιτωνω και βαψιμο και δεν θα χρειαζομαι και μουσαμα για τις βροχες.

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Εννοείς να ντύσεις  τα πλαϊνά με πλαστικό πάτωμα, σωστά; Δεν θα έχεις κανένα πρόβλημα. Και να χαλάσουν τα αλλάζουμε.

----------


## johnrider

οτι εχει σχεση με MDF μεσα εξω.

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Δεν θα έχεις κανένα πρόβλημα. Τι πάχος νομίζεις ότι θα έχει όλο αυτό ; Εννοώ MDF και πλαστικό πάτωμα μαζί.

----------


## johnrider

Εαν μου πεις απο ποσο ξεκινανε εως ποσο φτανουν σε παχος θα σου πω. το πατωμα πιστευω ειναι 1 χιλιοστο και 1 απο την αλλη =2 και η γωνιες κρατανε εως 2 εκατοστα. επανω.

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Γιάννη  τα 4χιλ(MDF) + 2χιλ (πλαστικό) =6 σύνολο για τα πλαϊνά νομίζω είναι υπέρ αρκετό. Στον πάτο φαντάζομαι θα βάλεις μεταλλικό ταψάκι.

----------


## jk21

> Oπως ειναι στην φωτο με πλατη στο μπαλκονι. Ο λογος να μην τα βλεπουν  αρπακτικα και ο ηλιος ειδικα το καλοκαιρι εως τις 11 το πρωι περιπου βαραει.  Και να παιρνω και κανενα ματι.


Τα τεχνικα θα στα πουνε αυτοι που ξερουν καλυτερα και ηδη σου τα λενε 

Εγω επειδη εχω ερθει καποια στιγμη στο σπιτι ,θα σου πω οτι η δεξια πλευρα προς υμητο (πανω κατω ) να ειναι ανοιχτη στον ηλιο τουλαχιστον μεχρι τις 11 που λες .Εκεινη την ωρα μονο υγεια μπορει να δωσει στα πουλια και ειδικα για γαρδελια,αν υπαρχει η δυνατοτητα ,πρεπει η ανατολη να ειναι ορατη .Δυστυχως εγω δεν εχω τετοιο προνομιο .Αν ειναι τοσο εντονος ο ηλιος βαλε εξωτερικο καδρο με σκιαστρο πρασινο οπως αυτο που εχω εγω

----------


## johnrider

Ισως κατι τετοιο Δημητρη απο την μια πλευρα.

----------


## jk21

εμενα με ενδιαφερει να μπαινει ηλιος εστω και με σκιαστρο απο ανατολικα και να εχουν καποια ορατοτητα προς τα εκει .Απο κει και περα οπως σε βολευει

----------


## tasos-mo

Έτσι όπως το σχεδιάζεις,δεν θα σου το πρότεινα να την βάλεις..φως θέλουν τα πουλιά,ήλιο..όπως λέει και ο Δημήτρης και άμεση αν είναι η επαφή με τον ήλιο έως 11-12 όλα οκ.. καλύτερα κάνε προστατευτικό για αρπακτικά κτλ.. και βαλτην κανονικά,εκτός αν Εχεις σκοπό να βάλεις εσωτερικό φωτισμό..τότε αλλάζουν τα πράγματα.

----------


## johnrider

Εαν την βαλω κανονικα ανοιξη προς καλοκαιρι θα τα βρω τα πουλια ανασκελα.ισως το κανω και ετσι να κλεισω τα πλαϊνα και οροφες με ξυλο και την πλατη με πλεγμα και απο πισω ενα λευκο μουσαμα να κοβει τον ηλιο.

----------


## jk21

Kλουβα που εχει τοσο μεγαλο προβλημα υψηλης θερμοκρασιας (για την ανοιξη δεν πιστευω οτι ισχυει κατι τετοιο ) ειτε θα ειναι κλειστο απο την μερια που χτυπα ο ηλιος και *παντου αλλου * με σκιαστρο πρασινο να περνα ο αερας και οχι το φως ή να εχει παντου σκιαστρο .Ειδικα το καλακαιρι ,κλειστου τυπου κλουβα ,θα εχει θεμα με την θερμοκρασια

----------


## johnrider

Aποφασιστηκε.. Πλατη με πλεγμα και μπροστα με ετοιμες προσοψεις. Τα πλαϊνα κλεισιμο μια χαρα θα κυκλοφορει ο αερας και θα ειναι και φωτεινο.
Σας ευχαριστω που μοιραστηκατε τις σκεψεις σας.

----------


## johnrider

Εντος μια βδομαδας πιστευω θα ειναι ετοιμη θα κολληθει πλαστικο πατωμα στα ξυλινα μερη πανω κατω για να μην χαλασουν.
Ευχαριστω τον συμπεθερο amastro και  προσεχως νεο συμπεθερο Μανωλη 2 για την βοηθεια.

----------


## mitsman

Ομορφιες!!!!

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Γωνιές αλουμινίου με πριτσίνια διακρίνω Γιάννη; Πολύ καλός είσαι.

----------


## johnrider

κατι καναμε και σημερα.

----------


## nikolaslo

Ανάκτοραα!!!!!
Φαίνεται οτι θα γινει πολυ καλη η κατασκευη σου

----------


## Αριστειδης

Ποπο απιθανη κατασκευη.Καλυτερη και απο εμποριου

----------


## jk21

Γιαννη για ομορφια αλλα και ευκολη ανακαλυψη ανεπιθυμητων ζουζουνιων ,θα σου προτεινα λευκα δεματικα  .Να σαι σιγουρος οτι αν εμφανισθουν θα κρυφτουν και αναμεσα σε δεματικο και σωληνα

κατα τα αλλα κουκλα  γινεται !!!

----------


## dimitris_patra

Γιάννη πολύ ωραίες οι κλούβες σου.......θα τις χρησιμοποιήσεις ως κλούβες πτήσης ή για αναπαραγωγή????

----------


## johnrider

Aπo πανω ενα ζευγαρακι καρδερινες και απο κατω καναρινι καρδερινα.

----------


## dimitris_patra

Γιάννη σε ρώτησα σκεπτόμενος το εξής........δεν θα ήταν καλύτερα, δηλ πιό πρακτικό, να είχες φτιάξει δύο ξεχωριστές κλούβες και να τις τοποθετούσες πάνω σε ράφι???

----------


## johnrider

Και τωρα μου το λες;;; :eek: 

Aνεβασε καμια φωτο εαν εχεις ισως βοηθησει τον επομενο οταν θελησει να φτιαξει κατι τετοιο.

----------


## dimitris_patra

Γιάννη είσαι έμπειρος και νομίζω ότι κατάλαβες τι εννοώ.......νομίζω ότι θα ήταν πιό εύκολο για σένα και λιγότερη η ενόχληση των ζευγαριών κατά την περίοδο της αναπαραγωγής.
Αν πχ το ζευγάρι του ενός ορόφου έχει ολοκληρώσει μια αναπαραγωγή και θέλεις να καθαρίσεις την κλούβα ή να βγάλεις από μέσα τα πιτσιρίκια....κλπ, θα την κατέβαζες  για να κάνεις την δουλεια σου και έτσι η ενόχληση στο άλλο ζευγάρι που πιθανόν να κλώθει  θα ήταν μικρότερη.
Οι δικές μου κλούβες είναι όλες αυτόνομες αλλά τις έχω κρεμαστές στον τοίχο όχι πάνω σε ράφι.

----------


## xasimo

πως τα καταφερνετε βρε παιδια και τα φτιαχνετε ετσι ωραια μονοι σας...??
τρομερη φαινεται!

----------


## dimitris_patra

> πως τα καταφερνετε βρε παιδια και τα φτιαχνετε ετσι ωραια μονοι σας...??
> τρομερη φαινεται!


φιλενάδα.......αυτές είναι αντρικές δουλειές, δεν είναι για κορίτσια!!!!! :Happy0196:

----------


## xasimo

μμμμμμμ......μμμμμμμ......
εμεις τα κοριτσια ομως εχουμε ωραιες ιδεες....θα σου δειξω σε λιγο  :Evilgrin0007:

----------

